# Cockatiel & Budgie?



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. 
I have a cousin who bought a budgie a long time ago from a petstore. When he just got it, he loved it. He played with it a lot and gave it out of cage time. He even got a second budige. Turned out they were male and female so babies soon came. He only kept one baby and got rid of the female (sold her, i think) to prevent further babies. But my cousin is much older now and doesn't care much about his birds. The first budgie just died and now the other budige is all alone. It's stuck in a small cage with a bell toy that's been there since my cousin bought the first budgie. No pays it much attention and I don't think it ever gets to come out. It's not really tame. But I feel reeeeaaallly sorry for it and his family doesn't want him anymore so I was thinking of adopting him and giving him a happier life. But will he be okay with my cockatiel? I would like to house them together but can easily keep them in seperate cages if neccesary. Do budgies and cockatiels like each other?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It#s great that you want to give the little budgie a new home, but cockatiels and budgies/other small birds should not be housed together as the budgie can bully the cockatiel and can cause serious injury. I think someone had a good thread on it but i can't seem to find it >.<

I have one of each but they're in separate cages and get separate play time. I also discourage them from landing on each other's cages as i've caught the budgie pulling the tiel's tail feathers before.


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

So it's dangerous for them to play together outside the cage even under supervision?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I too commend you on wanting to help this budgie It would be best to house them separately and only allow supervised play time together, as Loopy Lou said budgies often bully cockatiels because cockatiels are so laid back and non aggressive, of course there have been cases where smaller birds have not respected a cockatiels personal space and were injured by the cockatiel because of that as well. They may get along out of cage or they may not, so just keep an eye on them.

Here is the sticky on Cockatiels and other pets and birds if you want to read up on mixing species, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sure that people do let them play out together supervised but i personally wouldn't do it myself. It would only take a second for a nasty bite or attack to happen and i don't think i'd take that risk.

My budgie is pretty old now so she only has a little flap around then goes back into her cage, so they're not usually vying for playtime. I let her out first and when she goes back in i let Smokey out.

Edit - yup, thats the thread i meant, thanks Sarah!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

We already had two budgies when we brought the tiel home. At first they were afraid of him so they never played together. It took about a year for them to become friends and now they follow him around wherever he goes. 

They sleep in separate cages.


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay I think they'll be fine, I'll just house them seperatly. That is, if my dad lets me adopt the budgie. He doesn't like birds as pets (I can't believe he let me get my cockatiel!).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just keep in mind you could still end up with injuries to either bird even if supervised... just a caution to always keep close watch


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll introduce them slowly and supervise super closey at first. Budgies and cockatiels sometimes flock together in the wild so hopefully they'll be fine


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

KaylaHansa said:


> Okay I think they'll be fine, I'll just house them seperatly. That is, if my dad lets me adopt the budgie. He doesn't like birds as pets (I can't believe he let me get my cockatiel!).


My dad was the same, then i convinced him to let me have a budgie, then another one. I came downstairs one morning to him drinking a cup of tea with a grin on his face and my male budgie perched happily on his head.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

M so glad thinking of how the budgie's life would change if your adopting him. I hoped dad agrees in keeping the little fellow  do keep us updated


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

It depends on the bird. I have four budgies and two cockatiels. One of my tiels does not mind budgies at all, they happily share the millet and hang out, but my male tiel is easily annoyed by the hyperactive budgies. I do not house them together as the budgies do tend to pester the tiels after a while, but for the most part, I let them play together sometimes and they do fine.
One budgie and one cockatiel may even bond over time, you just have to watch it. Do not house them together though.


----------



## Sparky04 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sparky is very close to my budgie, Junior. Junior was the last of our budgies still alive and she was very lonely. She started trying to go visit Sparky when they were out of their cages. I decided to let them be on a big stand together for a few minutes, but they were always closely supervised. Junior obviously wanted to be friends with Sparky, and Sparky wasn't too sure what to make of Junior. Sparky started warming up to Junior and they spent more and more time together. Eventually I even started letting Junior hang out in Sparky's cage for about half an hour a day. But I'd only let them be in the same cage if I was home to check on them. Eventually Junior started spending more time in Sparky's cage then in her own. It was a gradual process, but now they have been living together for several years. Of course I'm not saying this is how your cockatiel and your cousin's budgie will act, but it is possible for them to become friends. Sparky and Junior enjoy each other's company, they sleep next to each other, play together and will even share food harmoniously. And Sparky still loves to be with people even if she does have a bird friend. Also Junior is on the older side and is more mellow than she used to be. 

Of course you should be careful, take it slow and carefully supervise them, but it's not such a crazy idea and they could definitely be good company to each other. Know your birds and make sure they're both safe. Also male budgies tend to be less aggressive. 

Also, side note, I let Oz hang out with Junior and Sparky while supervised.


----------



## summerbrese (Aug 23, 2010)

My parakeet Kai and cockatiel Sweetie have a love/hate relationship. Kai loves to hate Sweetie. The have separate cages but are out together but supervised. They are both female and the parakeet is definitely the aggressor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to own a cockatiel with one budgie housed in the same cage with no problem. Both were males and they liked each other. The Budgie was added to keep the cockatiel company.


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

I have an extra cage in the garage (left over from my brother's lovebirds) so I can easily house them seperately. But I think I should wait some time before asking my dad about the budgie...he's not exactly excited about my new cockatiel lol. If I ask him right now I can expect a defiante no.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a question. Since your dad was not excited to bring the tiel home..will he pay for vet care if the bird gets sick? Many parents buy their children pets and then refuse to get medical care for them and the pet dies as a result. If you parents will not pay for vet care if your tiel gets sick, then i strongly recommend that you make a wise decision when thinking of bringing the budgie home.


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with everything said!
Not all budgies are aggressive to cockatiels though.

I once heard of a cockatiel bonded to a budgie and I saw pictures of the budgie preening him!

I also so a budgie bonded to an Indian Ringneck! They are bigger than tiels!

































Arent my photos!:blush:

My point is.There is a possibilty of them getting along!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you post the link to the photos where you got them from please? just to prevent copyright issues.


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> I have a question. Since your dad was not excited to bring the tiel home..will he pay for vet care if the bird gets sick? Many parents buy their children pets and then refuse to get medical care for them and the pet dies as a result. If you parents will not pay for vet care if your tiel gets sick, then i strongly recommend that you make a wise decision when thinking of bringing the budgie home.


My dad wasn't MAD about me getting a tiel... he just preferred I get a different pet. He does not hate and is quite sympathetic towards animals (even when he doesn't like them so much). I'm sure he want to help it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't say he was mad, I just repeated your own words. It is a good idea to discuss this with him now rather than later when the bird(s) become sick or injured.


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

I wasn't trying to say you said he was mad. I just said that in case anyone thought he was literally angry about it. And my dad would treat my bird just like he would a cat or dog... he even bought me medicine for my fishy. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## lilasmom (Jul 5, 2012)

KaylaHansa said:


> I wasn't trying to say you said he was mad. I just said that in case anyone thought he was literally angry about it. And my dad would treat my bird just like he would a cat or dog... he even bought me medicine for my fishy. *I'm sure it'll be fine.*


I would still ask, it is risky to just assume. Fish medicine is usually under 40-50 dollars, which is a lot less than an emergency vet bill. You should talk to your dad if he is willing to spend several hundred dollars in an emergency.


----------

